# Orchestral Tools - Berlin Harpsichords Released - Intro Special!



## OrchestralTools (May 13, 2019)

*Berlin Harpsichords* is the latest sample collection in the renowned Berlin Series by Orchestral Tools. Following the addition of new strings, woodwind, brass and percussion samples to the Berlin orchestral series, this collection is now introducing the rich, baroque sounds of two traditional harpsichords – French and Italian – opening up new avenues of possibility for users who are eager to broaden their palette of sounds.




The harpsichord samples have been recorded in different registers, ensuring that users have the flexibility they need to create the sound they are looking for. As with the Berlin series and other Orchestral Tools collections, the instruments were recorded at the Teldex Scoring Stage in Berlin, a distinctively balanced 450 m² hall with sublime acoustics and the finest microphones from the last five decades. 

Users can choose from a total of six microphone positions – Close I, II, Close AB, AB, Tree, Surround – as well as having a wide range of harpsichord percussive effects at their disposal. With these, together with the sustain and staccato round robins contained in this collection, composers and producers will have the best possible tools for adding authentic harpsichord to their works.
​




*Special ends on May 23*
​*Specifications *

French Harpsichord
Italian Harpsichord
Both recorded with their full stop complement: 
French: 8‘, 8‘, 2x8‘ combined, 2x8‘+4‘ combined, Harp Stop 
Italian: 8‘, 8‘, 2x8‘ combined 
Round robins for sustains and staccatos 
Harpsichords percussive effects 
Recorded at the Teldex Scoring Stage 
Full orchestral microphone set up 

15 GB of Samples (7GB compressed) 
24Bit / 48KHz Patches 
Kontakt 5.8.1 full version is required to run this collection 
*
Get all information on our http://www.orchestraltools.com/berlin_series/libraries/berlin_harpsichords.php (product page). *


----------



## BenG (May 13, 2019)

Sounds great and very reasonable price!


----------



## dsblais (May 13, 2019)

Wow!! Just gave this a try and it's my new favorite harpsichord. Really beautiful and detailed tone! The +12 dB instrument is a nice touch as this is much quieter out of the box than e.g. VSL, Pianoteq, etc. Truly beautiful sounds and the multiple mic positions are quite flexible ranging from that intimate chamber tone to opera accompaniment.


----------



## zimm83 (May 14, 2019)

Not for me but REALLY happy to see that OT is still making KONTAKT libraries.............Hoping next great products will be both kontakt and OT player........


----------



## OrchestralTools (May 14, 2019)

Enjoy our Berlin Harpsichords Demos!
In addition to mockups of pieces from Bach and Scarlatti, Bowstohymns delivered an excellent composition.


----------



## Maxime Luft (May 14, 2019)

no true legato???


----------



## rottoy (May 14, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> no true legato???


I thought true sofritto was your department?


----------



## OT_Tobias (May 14, 2019)

not even Power Legato!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 14, 2019)

still waiting for power el gato to complete my collection of infinity pets


----------



## CT (May 14, 2019)

The demos sound lovely, and can I also say how nice it is for developers to demo their products with relevant, well-established works? That should be way more common.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 14, 2019)

miket said:


> The demos sound lovely, and can I also say how nice it is for developers to demo their products with relevant, well-established works? That should be way more common.



the main issue is this

1.) copywrite laws
2.) massive mockups that usually involve way more than just 1 section/instrument. 

really easy for things like harpsichord, because you can copy paste midi found online, divide up the stops and call it a day


----------



## CT (May 14, 2019)

There are hundreds, if not thousands, of great demo choices that are unencumbered by copyright. As for the time and effort involved being worth it, well... it would get my attention, but I'm just one potential customer.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (May 14, 2019)

miket said:


> There are hundreds, if not thousands, of great demo choices that are unencumbered by copyright. As for the time and effort involved being worth it, well... it would get my attention, but I'm just one potential customer.


someone was dropping a few bach midis in discord yesterday - but harpsichord is a very specific example, the vast majority of libraries are not easily demoed. 

good music doesn't write itself - and it's a tall order to get all of that on the table as you're trying to finish wrapping the library up.


----------

